# Acrylic or hard plastic tube in the gta?



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Looking for some clear acrylic or hard plastic tube. I did find something at a wine making place but it is too large diameter. I'd like something not much bigger than airline hose that I could use for siphoning poop.. around 24" long.

I use a pump for water changes, and my two largest tanks are sand bottomed. A smaller diameter tube/hose would allow me to siphon more poop less water, which means hauling less pails to the sink


----------



## afnaveils (Nov 1, 2015)

Use an airline hose with a drinking straw on the siphoning end.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Plastic World stocks it.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Should be able to find some at Big Al's or another LFS. They usually stock a variety of sizes.


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

Not sure if you found something yet

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.4-ft-tube-guard-t8.1000135185.html

This might be too thick for you...


----------

